# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Counting Africa's Vanishing Lions

## Africa

It is a matter of concern that in only two decades, Africas lion population has dwindled from 200,000 to 20,000 today.

For anyone coming to Africa, the big thrill is to see the ultimate king of the jungle, who combines strength with noble looks, who is invincible against all odds.

Strong dynasties in every civilisation stretching from the pharaohs of Egypt to the warrior Sikhs of the Punjab and from the Maasai morans to the Mayans, proudly identified with the lion for its legendary prowess.

Yet today, the lions future is threatened by habitat destruction as humanity spreads into the last frontiers in search of space to live.

Am worried that if this conundrum is not addressed the last of the wild cats will soon be assigned to the pages of history. Am not well-versed in wildlife conservation issues but i do believe something can be done to protect this animals. Can somebody please advise me on this.

Worried,
TM

----------

